# Laco Trier Type C. Any review?



## uzapuca

Hi guys,

Have anybody tried the *Laco Trier Type C?* I am looking in forum and google but i cannot find a lot of info about it.

The design looks quite good. http://www.longislandwatch.com/Laco_861915_Pilot_Chronograph_p/861915.htm?site=www.mybuys.com

Thanks for any info!

Best,


----------



## StufflerMike

The Miyota OS10 quartz movement for sure isn't high end but it has proven to be a reliable one. 
All other parts are made in the best LACO quality we all get used to.


----------



## vwfan

It's a new model,I emailed Laco yesterday Trier is out of stock for at least a month for us Brits, unless your lucky enough to have stock in the States. Good luck, it looks a nice watch, I'll have to wait for German stock.
PS See my post of yesterday regarding "white face Trier"


----------



## uzapuca

stuffler said:


> The Miyota OS10 quartz movement for sure isn't high end but it has proven to be a relieable one.
> All other parts are made in the best LACO quality we all get used to.


Thanks for the good info! 
So this is supposed to be an "affordable" LACO, i guess. The rest of the brand options are on the more expensive side. I quite like the look a bit like the IWC pilot watches.


----------



## StufflerMike

uzapuca said:


> Thanks for the good info!
> So this is supposed to be an "affordable" LACO, i guess. The rest of the brand options are on the more expensive side. I quite like the look a bit like the IWC pilot watches.


Price of the OS 10 is about 25 to 30 USD. 34,50 at Ofrei. You will get what you paid for.


----------



## uzapuca

stuffler said:


> Price of the OS 10 is about 25 to 30 USD. 34,50 at Ofrei. You will get what you paid for.


To be honest in this case i really like the look of the watch and do not care that much for the movement. I would also buy it if it was a quartz movement.

But i will wait to get more reviews and real images from users. The only image resource now it the well photoshoped pictures which are not the real thing for me.

Just curious, how much does it coast an ETA 2428-2 movement?


----------



## StufflerMike

?????
Not sure I get you. The OS 10 *is* quartz.
The ETA 2824-2 comes in 4 grades and different finish so please let me know what ETA 2824 you are looking at. Btw: since the OS 10 is a chrono movement a comparison should be done with an ETA/Valjoux 7750 which is > $500 (elabore).


----------



## uzapuca

stuffler said:


> ?????
> Not sure I get you. The OS 10 *is* quartz.


Oops! i didn't know. I a newbie regarding watches as you can see.



stuffler said:


> The ETA 2824-2 comes in 4 grades and different finish so please let me know what ETA 2824 you are looking at. Btw: since the OS 10 is a chrono movement a comparison should be done with an ETA/Valjoux 7750 which is > $500 (elabore).


Just curious i bought an Steinhart Ocean Vintage model and i was wondering how much a the internal movement cost in comparison to the overall price of the watch. I don't know the grade or how can i find out.

Cheers,


----------



## StufflerMike

uzapuca said:


> ...Just curious i bought an Steinhart Ocean Vintage model and i was wondering how much a the internal movement cost in comparison to the overall price of the watch. I don't know the grade or how can i find out.
> 
> Cheers,


Ask on our Steinhart Forum.


----------



## monza06

uzapuca said:


> Oops! i didn't know. I a newbie regarding watches as you can see.
> 
> Just curious i bought an Steinhart Ocean Vintage model and i was wondering how much a the internal movement cost in comparison to the overall price of the watch. I don't know the grade or how can i find out.
> 
> Cheers,


It's hard to say how much the real cost is, the movement 2824 in it costs about $200 USD retail, but watch companies buying those in bulk pay way less than that, I guess less than $100, but it's just my guess.


----------



## uzapuca

monza06 said:


> It's hard to say how much the real cost is, the movement 2824 in it costs about $200 USD retail, but watch companies buying those in bulk pay way less than that, I guess less than $100, but it's just my guess.


Thanks for the good info Monza06, ;-)

It might be as you said when you buy in large quantities their is a significant price reduction. I was just wondering the value of that movement...not for any real reason, just curious.

Best,


----------



## Zilladon

The Trier is *very *nice - beautiful in person and looks like a much more expensive watch - I don't think you'd be disappointed.

-Patti


----------



## VikingMark

Thanks for the great picture Zilladon. How is the lume?


----------



## Zilladon

Lume is really good - step outside in the sunlight for a few minutes, and you get a great glow!



VikingMark said:


> Thanks for the great picture Zilladon. How is the lume?


----------



## Hammer Go

Zilladon said:


> The Trier is *very *nice - beautiful in person and looks like a much more expensive watch - I don't think you'd be disappointed.
> 
> -Patti
> 
> View attachment 3571794


100% Agreed. I just received my Laco Trier in the post and am really impressed with the overall fit and finish. Really beautiful watch for this price point.


----------



## Horologic

How smooth is the center chronograph seconds hand sweep ?

Nevermind, saw a video of that movt in another watch. It's got a 1 second interval tick.


----------



## Uwe W.

Horologic said:


> How smooth is the center chronograph seconds hand sweep ? Nevermind, saw a video of that movt in another watch. It's got a 1 second interval tick.


Yes, it's something typical of watches that use a quartz movement.


----------



## Horologic

Uwe W. said:


> Yes, it's something typical of watches that use a quartz movement.


But not a given. That's why I asked. Seiko's solar powered quartz movement SSC pilot watches have 1/5 of a second chrono sweep.

Too bad the Laco doesn't. But I ordered one anyways.


----------



## kapybarus

Is hand for seconds the one of bigger ones or it is one from little chronographs. How well are chronos detailed and separated from the watch face? 

I dont know, is tt good to change citizen as4028 for this cheap laco? I think i dont want to maintaine two watchs and will prefer cheaper but cleaner and more elegant type.


----------



## Horologic

Running seconds hand is the subdial at 6. I don't know that Citizen. But get the Laco Trier if you like the look. It's one of the best looking chronographs I've seen for anywhere near this price point.
My Trier arrives tomorrow. I will post impressions.


----------



## uzapuca

Zilladon said:


> The Trier is *very *nice - beautiful in person and looks like a much more expensive watch - I don't think you'd be disappointed.
> 
> -Patti
> 
> View attachment 3571794


Thanks for the picture Ziladon. Very artistic ;-)

Your watch looks great! By the way, how do you like it after a couple of weeks of use?

Could it be possible to upload some short video to real in real time? there so little info online.

Thanks!


----------



## uzapuca

Horologic said:


> Running seconds hand is the subdial at 6. I don't know that Citizen. But get the Laco Trier if you like the look. It's one of the best looking chronographs I've seen for anywhere near this price point.
> My Trier arrives tomorrow. I will post impressions.


Hi Horologic,
Did your watch arrive already? How did you like you new Laco?

Is it true that seconds are at the subdial at 6? That is the same than my Seiko SNDA65. 





I was kind of hoping to change that in my new watch with the seconds on the third hand. Any ways...i might order it anyhow.

Thanks!


----------



## Horologic

Yes, I can confirm seconds is on the 6 oclock subdial. Also replied to your PM. The only real flaw is the mineral glass. Mine already has some tiny scuffs. But for only $250, I suppose it's to be expected.

Another thing I forgot, the lugs are highly curved. Moreso than any of my other watches. My flat 7" wrist fits ok, but someone with larger flat wrists might find the case sits above the top instead of hugging around the wrist. 


I like how it doesn't seem like it will be redundant if I manage a Leipzig or Paderborn one day. The Trier looks like a busy A dial. It has a totally different case than the beo replicas. And it has a date. 

Already too hot for leather in Phoenix. I want a black NATO for it.


----------



## uzapuca

Horologic said:


> Yes, I can confirm seconds is on the 6 oclock subdial. Also replied to your PM. The only real flaw is the mineral glass. Mine already has some tiny scuffs. But for only $250, I suppose it's to be expected.
> 
> Another thing I forgot, the lugs are highly curved. Moreso than any of my other watches. My flat 7" wrist fits ok, but someone with larger flat wrists might find the case sits above the top instead of hugging around the wrist.
> 
> I like how it doesn't seem like it will be redundant if I manage a Leipzig or Paderborn one day. The Trier looks like a busy A dial. It has a totally different case than the beo replicas. And it has a date.
> 
> Already too hot for leather in Phoenix. I want a black NATO for it.


Hi Horologic,

Thanks for the very interesting extra info. 

The looks is great and is the closer i can get to the IWC pilot style just now, haha.

I guess the crystal can be changed for sapphire in another watch repair shop, right? Maybe is hard to find the very same measure that fits.

Please send us picture with the NATO strap i am sure it gonna look fantastic!

Best,
Sebs


----------



## nghiepluu

Sir, My Laco Augsburg fast 10s/day. So Available in the permit???


----------



## StufflerMike

nghiepluu said:


> Sir, My Laco Augsburg fast 10s/day. So Available in the permit???


Two identical posts in other threads deleted. Please do not flood the forum. One post should domthe trick, don't you think !!!!!


----------



## sshami

Hi, I am about to go for the Trier and am just a tad bit worried that it will wear small on my wrist. I have an Augsburg and it looks chunky but really really nice. Any advice.. Also I suspect the actual diameter is 42mm as opposed to what is written on their website, which says 40mm. Could someone who has one please measure the case.


----------



## sshami

Here is are a review of the Trier, finally !
Laco Trier - The Dress Watch for the "non dainty watch" man


----------



## uzapuca

Hammer Go said:


> 100% Agreed. I just received my Laco Trier in the post and am really impressed with the overall fit and finish. Really beautiful watch for this price point.


Hi! does anybody knows what strap model is the one in dark brown color?

Cheers


----------

